# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  China reduce el consumo de carbón

## termopar

> *Hat-trick de China al carbón: reduce su consumo un 4,7% en 2016 y ya son tres años consecutivos*
> Por José A. Roca - 02/03/2017
> 
> La Oficina Nacional de Estadística de China ha informado esta semana que el mayor consumidor mundial de carbón ha reducido su consumo un 4,7% en 2016, lo que supone otra señal de que la transformación eléctrica china continúa a buen ritmo. La tendencia, iniciada en 2013, cuando China alcanzó su máximo histórico de consumo de carbón, se mantiene por tercer año consecutivo.
> 
> Estos datos son elocuentes e indican una notable disociación entre la demanda de energía y la actividad económica. Cuando estos datos del consumo de carbón se combinan con unas instalaciones de energía renovable anuales récord, es una demostración positiva de que China está diversificando su matriz energética más rápido de lo que nadie esperaba.
> 
> El ritmo de crecimiento y la disminución de los costes de las energías renovables en China son extraordinarios. China instaló 17,3 GW de eólica en 2016, cifra alejada del récord de 29 GW logrado en 2015, pero que, aun así, supone un aumento del 19%, a 211 TWh. En energía eólica marina, la china Shanghai Electric Wind Power Equipment (Sewind) fue el mayor promotor a nivel mundial en 2015, habiendo puesto en marcha 489 MW de nueva capacidad.
> 
> ...


Referencia: https://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/h...-consecutivos/

----------

